# Working in the Electric Mobility branch



## R2gnl (Sep 5, 2014)

Hi Stefano,

Just saw your question.

You could also have a look around Germany, France, Spain and Holland as well.
Most diy builds are indeed in Great Britain, but more smaller company's are working in this field in Germany and Holland on developing part of new technological solutions. 

Not to mention the bigger one's like BMW or Peugeot in Germany and France.
I would strongly suggestie to go to Germany if you want to work at an engineering job.
Or come to Holland, Denmark or Norway if you want to implement infrastructure.

Kind regards,

Remco


----------

